# support please



## holland (Jul 25, 2002)

My name is Kim I was diagnosed with IBS 7 years ago it got better for a few years now it is bad again. I have spent two weeks in the hospital because of an excrutiating pain I am getting about two to three inches above my belly button. It covers the area the size of my hand. The pain is so bad that it makes me vomit. They are saying that they think it is my IBS has anyone had pain this bad. They currently have me on morphine and I just want an answer I guess I'm scared! Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## AdayLate (Jul 26, 2002)

Kim, I am so sorry that you are in such pain. My granddaughter, age 8, has had terrible pain around the navel and about a hand width from the navel. When she is having a severe episode, she doesn't even want to wear pants, as the waistband hurts her stomach. Good luck on your diagnosis.


----------

